# [Mini-TIP] Compresser des dossiers avec ROX-Filer

## lowang_19

J'utilise beaucoup Rox-Filer, et il est souvent fastidieux d'ouvrir un terminal pour compresser un dossier.

En faisant:

clic droit sur le dossier

envoyer à...

personaliser

On fait apparaitre le dossier ~/.config/rox.sourceforge.net/SendTo

Créer un fichier nommé zip.sh et y copier ceci:

```
#!/bin/bash

DIRNAME="$(dirname $@)"

FILENAME="$(basename $@)"

cd "$DIRNAME"

zip -r "${FILENAME}.zip" ./${FILENAME}
```

ne pas oublier le célèbre:

```
chmod +x zip.sh
```

et ensuite,

clic droit sur le dossier

envoyer à...

zip.sh

et voila! On peut créer un autre script pour tar.gz ou autre...

----------

## truc

on peut même faire mieu  :Smile: 

[TIP]create,list, or extract archives 

si tu suis tout tu pourras décompresser, créer des archives, etmême lister leur contenus  :Smile: 

----------

## lowang_19

woops, désolé je n'avais pas vu ce thread...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## truc

bah non pas désolé, c'set bien:) t'as ressenti le même besoin, et voila, t'as agi  :Smile: 

C'était juste histoire de refaire "monter" un de mes posts:) (même si en vrai il n'a pas bougé...  :Laughing:  )

Par contre, je suis tout ouïe si tu as des commentaires:)

----------

